# urca



## chim

Hello all,

I live with some Italians, and I often hear the word "urca" around the house. I was wondering if anyone could help me understand the meaning.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## GavinW

What a great question! I don't have the answer but I'm dead curious to see what the natives, near-natives etc have to say on this very colourful interjection!


----------



## Kumidan

I guess just "wow!", "urca" is a surprise expression.


----------



## Alison72

chim said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I live with some Italians, and I often hear the word "urca" around the house. I was wondering if anyone could help me understand the meaning.
> 
> Thank you in advance!


 
Hi chim,

it's a colloquial surprise expression: it can be compared to your "gosh".

Alison


----------



## M_07

Non è un espressione che si usa nel Sud Italia, ma forse nelle zone di Milano  e sostituisce c**o, più o meno.


----------



## Saoul

Concordo con Marzia che "urca" sia prevalentemente usato al nord e a Milano in particolare, ma non sostituisce il termine  cazzo 

Taluni dicono anche "ciusca", in Veneto si dice "ostrega". 

"Gosh" would be the best translation IMHO.


----------



## oliver3

Tento di dare una spiegazione anch'io...

Sentivo - e usavo - spesso l'esclamazione URCA (e anche URCO) negli anni '60 e anche '70 (sono della zona Varese/Milano). Ora la sento molto meno. Non è un'esclamazione di stupore volgare, ma... popolare, quello sì! Non è gran che colta, secondo me, ma va benissimo usata in famiglia, tra amici. Probabilmente risale in qualche modo a una esclamazione più pesante (di origine campagnola, dove "porco" stava per "maledetto")... "mitigata" nel tempo:

porco cane -----> 'orco cane ---> 'orco ---> ORCO!
porca vacca ---> 'orca vacca ---> 'orca ---> ORCA!

Dopo tutto anche il "pinco pallino" (dell'espressione "tizio, caio, sempronio e pincopallino") che ormai non desta più scalpore né suona volgare... un tempo (medioevo?) era usato per riferirsi agli organi sessuali maschili (mai capito come mai si parlasse di "pallino" e non di "palline"...).

Sempre negli anni '60 sentivo i figli degli emigrati veneti che usavano:

OSTERIA!
OSTRICA!

che penso fosse una corruzione della ben più sacrilega espressione "ostia!", intesa come particola sacra usata per la comunione.

Un'alternativa più "colta" all' URCA potrebbero essere:
ACCIDENTI!
ACCIPICCHIA!
PERO'!
MICA MALE!

Mi riferivano che in Toscana si usasse anche ACCIDEMPOLI!
Sarà poi vero?


----------



## furs

'Gosh', or 'rats', or 'gee whiz' or something along those lines.
Urca is definitely a dialect word used in most of Northern Italy.


----------



## chim

Thank you all! I appreciate all the input!


----------



## GavinW

oliver3 said:


> Mi riferivano che in Toscana si usasse anche ACCIDEMPOLI!
> Sarà poi vero?


 
Da toscano acquisito/adottivo: confermo. Anche se non e' frequentissimo (per fortuna, direte voi...).


----------



## Alison72

Saoul said:


> Concordo con Marzia che "urca" sia prevalentemente usato al nord e a Milano in particolare, ma non sostituisce il termine  cazzo
> 
> Taluni dicono anche "ciusca", in Veneto si dice "ostrega".
> 
> "Gosh" would be the best translation IMHO.


 
Ciao Saoul,

permettimi di aggiungere: in veneto si dice anche ostregheta (io sono veneta) e comunque entrambe i termini non sono più
in uso se non tra gli ultra ottantenni. Si possono anche trovare su qualche manoscritto (vedi le commedie del Goldoni).  

Ciao
Alison


----------



## oliver3

Ostrega: lo definirei quasi un vezzeggiativo di ostrega.

Ah, dimenticavo:
ostia! --> ustia! (sempre veneto)
osteria! --> usteria!


----------



## Juri

Appare curioso che c'e' anche chi fa risalire etimologicamente _orca _ed _urca_ non al mammifero marino, ma addirittura all'olandese ed inglese HULK!!!


----------



## L'aura che tu respiri

But what is a non-vulgar way of saying _urca _in Naples or Sicily?  I suppose _cazzo___ and ___minchia___ are so diffuse that they aren't considered vulgar.  But still, is there a non-vulgar option for us southerners?


----------



## aphaelena

well __"cazzo"__ or __"minchia"_ _are actually still vulgar words.
In sicily the most common is "minchia" though.

Other expressions:

porca vacca!
porca misera!
per la miseria!
caspita!
cacchio!


----------



## L'aura che tu respiri

*C*acchio  is hardly non-vulgar!  But caspita is good.  (I've also heard caspitina.)


----------



## aphaelena

cacchio is actually the non vulgar version for __"cazzo"__

People usually can say "Oh cacchio!" This is actually not considered vulgar.


----------



## L'aura che tu respiri

Ah, mea culpa.  I somehow thought that a cacchio was a "stronzino."


----------



## dan9184

Ciao ,

I heard 'caspiterina', 'acciderbolina' , etc.. ma le ho sentite dire da pochi (solo bambini, di cui ormai la maggior parte non si fa scrupolo di usare parolaccie!).


----------



## cscarfo

Urca is used in Rome, too, but is out of fashion.
Very elegant, and old-fashioned, is "cribbio!".
Ciao


----------



## Queen Elizabeth

And what about "perbacco"? It became one word but once it was "per Bacco" where Bacco is the ancient God of wine....it also exists "corpo di Bacco".
Please note that both are quite old expressions...


----------



## cscarfo

Porca l'oca!
Ciao


----------



## Queen Elizabeth

Juri said:


> Appare curioso che c'e' anche chi fa risalire etimologicamente _orca _ed _urca_ non al mammifero marino, ma addirittura all'olandese ed inglese HULK!!!



In effetti Hulk avrebbe anche riferimenti ad un'antica parola greca che indicava una barca che si trainava...forse era un'espressione di stupore tipica dei marinai dell'epoca? Chissà se quel tipo di barca era chiamata così perchè ricordava dimensioni e fattezze dell'orca, il mammifero marino?
Mi piace sognare sull'etimologia delle parole...

guardate un po' qui : http://www.flheritage.com/archaeology/underwater/preserves/uwurca.cfm


----------



## tsoapm

L'aura che tu respiri said:


> But what is a non-vulgar way of saying _urca _in Naples or Sicily?





aphaelena said:


> Other expressions:
> […]
> porca misera!
> per la miseria!


Here it says that _urca_ actually _comes _from a euphemistic form of _p*orca* miseria._


Saoul said:


> prevalentemente usato al nord e a Milano in particolare





furs said:


> Urca is definitely a dialect word used in most of Northern Italy.


The dictionaries say that it’s _dialettale_, but I’m not really sure what that’s supposed to mean if it’s used in most of Northern Italy. None of them attribute it to any particular dialect. Is there that much overlap in nothern dialects?


----------



## ohbice

Molte di queste forme "dialettali" provengono da porco, "pig". Porco cane, porca vacca, porca miseria, porco mondo, porca puttana...
Urca, urco, orco, orca are short forms for porco. And porco surely is used in a large part of Italy (se non in tutta: in Sardegna "porceddu" has the same root).
Ciao
p

Ps: per completezza devo dire che esiste anche orco (Orcus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia).
Questo mi porta a pensare che se i suini vengono così bistrattati dall'italiano medio il motivo può risiedere nell'assonanza tra _orco _e _porco_.
L'ipotesi, tuttavia, andrebbe verificata in maniera più accurata.


----------



## tsoapm

The grand unified theory of Italian interjections must also account for the linguistic ill treatment of _cani_ and _vacche_.


----------



## sorry66

tsoapm said:


> he grand unified theory of Italian interjections must also account for the linguistic ill treatment of _cani_ and _vacche_.


Hear, hear!


----------



## Pietruzzo

tsoapm said:


> The grand unified theory of Italian interjections must also account for the linguistic ill treatment of _cani_ and _vacche_


I agrre with you up to a point. In fact dogs and cows must be awarded with a piggish title in order to become curse-ish.
Eg. "porco cane", "porca vacca".


----------



## Archilochus

Maybe "Yikes!" is a good translation of "Urca!" (Easy to remember, too.)


----------



## ohbice

Yikes mi fa tornare in mente B.C., un grande amore di gioventù


----------

